# [SOLVED] WOL Not Working

## sinanqapudan

Hi there,

I'm having some trouble in getting wake on lan to work. I followed the advice I've foud around in the forums, but still no progress. I'm trying to wol a machine based on a Asrock P4i945GC with a Realtek RTL8111DL onboard LAN and a nic also based on Realtek.

I've followed the advice in the following howtos

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Wake_on_LAN

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-460044-start-0.html

http://linux-bsd-sharing.blogspot.it/2012/06/howto-enable-wake-on-lan-on-gentoo.html

as far as possible, since they were written for older time and some configuration file have changed.

This is the output of

```
linux # ethtool enp1s0

Settings for enp1s0:

        Supported ports: [ TP MII ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

        Supported pause frame use: No

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised pause frame use: Symmetric Receive-only

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Link partner advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                             100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                             1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

        Link partner advertised pause frame use: Symmetric

        Link partner advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 1000Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: MII

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x00000033 (51)

                               drv probe ifdown ifup

        Link detected: yes

```

and

```
linux # ethtool enp4s1

Settings for enp4s1:

        Supported ports: [ TP MII ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

        Supported pause frame use: No

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised pause frame use: Symmetric Receive-only

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Link partner advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                             100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                             1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

        Link partner advertised pause frame use: Symmetric

        Link partner advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 1000Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: MII

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: g

        Current message level: 0x00000033 (51)

                               drv probe ifdown ifup

        Link detected: yes

```

before I issue the ethtool commands:

```
ethtool -s enp1s0 wol g
```

.

I then added the following:

```
ethtool -s enp1s0 wol g

ethtool -s enp4s1 wol g

```

to both /etc/conf.d/local.start and /etc/conf.d/local.stop, halted the system with the halt commanda but it didn't work, both nics were powered off at shutdown.

I then tried to edit the file /etc/init.d/shutdown.sh and changed it from

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

opts="-d"

[ "${INIT_HALT}" != "HALT" ] && opts="${opts}p"

[ "${RC_DOWN_INTERFACE}" = "yes" ] && opts="${opts}i"

[ "${RC_DOWN_HARDDISK}" = "yes" ] && opts="${opts}h"

/sbin/halt "${opts}"

# hmm, if the above failed, that's kind of odd ...

# so let's force a halt

/sbin/halt -f

```

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

opts="-d"

[ "${INIT_HALT}" != "HALT" ] && opts="${opts}p"

[ "${RC_DOWN_INTERFACE}" = "no" ] && opts="${opts}i"

[ "${RC_DOWN_HARDDISK}" = "yes" ] && opts="${opts}h"

ifconfig enp1s0 192.168.2.2 up

/usr/sbin/ethtool -s enp1s0 wol g

ifconfig enp4s1 192.168.2.3 up

/usr/sbin/ethtool -s enp4s1 wol g

/sbin/halt "${opts}"

# hmm, if the above failed, that's kind of odd ...

# so let's force a halt

/sbin/halt -f

```

but still the nics were powered off at shutdown.

Now I'm pretty clueless.

If anyone could help, would be greatly appreciated.

ThanksLast edited by sinanqapudan on Wed Dec 11, 2013 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Logicien

Are you sure that the state of your Ethernet cards after poweroff the computer prevent wakeonlan work when sending magic packets to them? 

Did you try to wakeonlan them by sending them magic packets?

Could it be a BIOS setup that disallow WOL?

If the BIOS allow WOL, it should work without more configuration. Even when a network card is poweroff, the light of activity can stay on and the card can receive data and WOL on magic packets. Your enp4s1 card is already set to WOL.

With the wakeonlan package install, the wakeonlan command can send magic packets from a Linux machine to the network card of an other computer of the network for WOL.

----------

## sinanqapudan

 *Quote:*   

> Are you sure that the state of your Ethernet cards after poweroff the computer prevent wakeonlan work when sending magic packets to them? 

 

Yes I'm pretty sure about that. I manage to get wol working after a CMOS. But it only works once and then it stops working.

 *Quote:*   

> Could it be a BIOS setup that disallow WOL? 

 

Nope. See previous answer

 *Quote:*   

> If the BIOS allow WOL, it should work without more configuration. Even when a network card is poweroff, the light of activity can stay on and the card can receive data and WOL on magic packets. Your enp4s1 card is already set to WOL. 

 

Not if peripheral are powered off at shutdown. See linked howtos.

 *Quote:*   

> With the wakeonlan package install, the wakeonlan command can send magic packets from a Linux machine to the network card of an other computer of the network for WOL.

 

I have several programs for wakeonlan, on linux and on android OS. I send magic packets but nothing happens.

Btw I have an old Toshiba tecra s1 notebook whose nic is not powered off at shutdown (green light always on) and that wakes on lan like a breeze.

The issue is not in the bios set-up, nor in the fact that I don't send magick packets to the PCs. I've come to the conclusion that it is the fact that the cards are powered off at shutdown.

Thanks anyway

----------

## sinanqapudan

Anyone out there willing to lend a hand?

Could someone suggest some configuration such that nic cards are not powered off at shutdown?

Thanks

----------

## wjb

The bios is really the most likely place. Sometimes there's an option in the power management which controls whether the cards are fully powered off when the PC shuts down - usually defaulted to being selected. Words like green, low power, power up on pci, ....

----------

## sinanqapudan

 *wjb wrote:*   

> The bios is really the most likely place. Sometimes there's an option in the power management which controls whether the cards are fully powered off when the PC shuts down - usually defaulted to being selected. Words like green, low power, power up on pci, ....

 

I believe this does not apply to my case. First of all, when I clear the CMOS and set the bios foe WOL, it works but it only works once and then it stops working. This happens after I halt the system.

So the BIOS settings are correct at least for the first wol and then become corrupted after halting the system? Unlikely, imho.

I also have other PCs for which wol works. Apart from the old toshiba tecra 1 I already mentioned, I also have a new i7 one based on a Gigabyte mobo with an Atheros Qualcomm network controller which required me to add the line

```
rc_down_interface="NO"
```

to /etc/rc.conf in order not to power off the controller at shutdown. Just to be sure, I checked the lights at the RJ45 socket before and after adding that line and lo and behold! Before no blink, after it started blinking after system halt!

That said, I think incorrect bios settings can be safely ruled out from the list of possible causes. Just to make sure, I will clear the CMOS one more time and check whether the status lights of the network card blink before the first wol.

Thanks anyway

----------

## 2bbionic

Hello,

i also have som trouble with WOL  :Crying or Very sad: 

After updating my gentoo, a package called "netifrc" occurs on my system - an the RC_DOWN_INTERFACE was missing in rc.conf.

As told in den README, i added "ifdown_eth0="no"" in /etc/onf.d/net - the first test  seems promising !!

Her is my net - for comparing purpose:

```

config_eth0="dhcp"

ifdown_eth0="no"

ethtool_change_eth0="wol g"

ifdown="no"

postdown() {

      [ "${IFACE}" != "lo" ] && ethtool -s "${IFACE}" wol g

             return 0

       }

# The network scripts are now part of net-misc/netifrc

# In order to avoid sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4 from removing this file, this comment was

# added; you can safely remove this comment.  Please see

# /usr/share/doc/netifrc*/README* for more information.

```

----------

## sinanqapudan

Solved, at least partially (wol now works with 1 nic out of 2).

The solution in my case came by a change in the kernel. 

Over the years I developed a sort of fixation with monolithic kernels, and that led me to build the drivers for the nic directly in the kernel instead of building them as modules. 

After having noticed that for my nics the kernel help suggested building them as modules, I switched the configuration and made a clean build. After that (and a manual power on of the system), wol started working perfectly for the onboard nic, but is still not working for the PCI nic.

As far as nic blinking after shutdown is concerned, the peculiar situation my PC is in doesn't allow me to be definite about it: the nic that does'n work of course doesn't blink whilst the nic that works has no leds!

Thanks

----------

## sinanqapudan

2bbionic,

 *2bbionic wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> i also have som trouble with WOL 
> 
> After updating my gentoo, a package called "netifrc" occurs on my system - an the RC_DOWN_INTERFACE was missing in rc.conf.
> ...

 

try adding the line 

```

rc_down_interface="NO"
```

to /etc/rc.conf. Even if in the current rc.conf there's no such instruction to unremark, it works (at least worked for me, in at least two PCs). I added it as the last line in the file.

Give it a try and let us know the results.

Regards,

Sinanqapudan

----------

## 2bbionic

I also added the statement to my rc.conf, but i can't say if this is the point to get it working. 

I'll try this in two weeks - now am just happy to have a working backup server - not running all over the day...

----------

